# TTC 3.1 Best material to use? I am having really poor results on cotton.



## tudors (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum, I use a OKI 711WT and I am testing the TTC 3.1 on white cotton and I am not impressed, the glue is really visible on the print and when I stretch the shirt it has not sunk in very well, I appreciate some materials would be better than others, all I want in this case is a good photographic result that I can sell, I have yet to use Gildan or fruit of the loom, so what has given you guys the best results with TTC 3.1? the results I get look cheap, and it feels tacky aswell. Thoughts guys.


----------



## deepstack (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello, I realise this is the post from last year and perhaps you should know what works for you by now. I am using OKI 711 WT printer too as well as TTC 3.1 and WOW 7.8
I would like to share with you some experiences. You are right, TTC 3.1 does not feel & look great, however that's not my major concern. My major concern is the washability. Oh dear!
What an unpleasant surprise I've had. 
TTC 3.1 transfer would wash out and fade so much after just a few washes it's unreal. 
It was also embarrassing to see my t-shirts who I gave to my friends as a present. They've all had same result. 
And yes, people have been following instructions, they didn't was on more than 40C (although TTC states that they can take up 60C wash). 

WOW 7.8 - another disappointment. Only white colour stays ok and does not wash out. Other colours and images are getting washed out far too quickly and this paper costs me around £2.20 per sheet!!! 
I am buying from Magic Touch where I have been told that t-shirts would last at least 40-50 washes until they start to fade out. Nowhere near true!

Have you had same experiences? To answer your question, I am using Gildan heavy cotton. I used to buy James Nicholson but it was too expensive and didn't make sense to print on high quality t-shirts images that can take more than 5 washes. Ridiculous.


----------



## mccheng (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello,

I've also the oki c711wt...but untill now it's very dissapointing.

I read some people use forever paper from germany. they also used the white toner printer.


hope people have some advice because the idea was great with WoW paper....


----------

